# How can I control the volume on my stereo with my tv remote?



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

I would like to control the volume on my stereo by just pressing the volume up or down or mute on my television remote. I don't want to have two different remotes sitting around all the time. Is there a way that allows my tv remote to control the volume on my stereo? Thanks for your time.
Drew


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum, Drew!

Sorry, but unless your TV has that feature built into the remote, you won’t be able to do it. The manual will tell you. 

There are alternatives, however. Often the stereo remote can be programmed to control the TV, for instance. Barring that you’d have to get an after-market programmable remote that could learn the functions of both remotes, allowing you to use only the one.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

I am currently using my satellite remote to control my tv volume and that works fine. But when I have the stereo hooked up to the tv audio, any time I want to mute the tv I have to grab a different remote and mute it. I was wondering if you could tap into the tv speakers and let that audio drive the sound to the stereo, therefore when you mute the tv speakers you would also be muting the stereo speakers. thanks for you input. 

Drew


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

the only 2 options you have is to get a programable remote like the Harmony 880 by Logitec or if your TV has a variable line output (rca) on the back of it. You can then run the Sat audio into the TV and then out to the receiver. There is sometimes a setting in the TVs menu that will change the output from "fixed" to "variable".


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yup, I'll second the Harmony recommendation. TV remotes that will control a receiver are pretty rare. Often times the receiver remote will work ok with the tv, but not the other way. I could never get the Satellite remote to control the receiver either.


----------

